# Dread



## AndreaJK

I’m going through a divorce and life just seems much more dreadful. I mean, some days I’m okay. Other days, I’m distraught and hysterical. I feel like I won’t make it. Suicidal thoughts come up and I think, maybe I am better off. I wouldn’t have to struggle emotionally, financially, physically. I’m thousands of miles from home, stuck in an apartment with my soon to be ex, with no money. I want to die. I feel alone. Do other people go through this? Does divorce make you want to die?


----------



## D0nnivain

Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. Please call a hotline or go to an ER when you feel this bad. 

Tackle something you can control. You say you have no money. So do something about that. Get a job or a 2nd job. Sell stuff on ebay. Make a budget. 

When you feel alone call a friend or go for a walk. 

Believe it or not, one of the best things you can do when you feel down is to volunteer to help someone else so get involved in a community project while you look for work. It will give you a sense of purpose that is missing from your life right now.


----------



## Sfort

AndreaJK said:


> I’m going through a divorce and life just seems much more dreadful. I mean, some days I’m okay. Other days, I’m distraught and hysterical. I feel like I won’t make it. Suicidal thoughts come up and I think, maybe I am better off. I wouldn’t have to struggle emotionally, financially, physically. I’m thousands of miles from home, stuck in an apartment with my soon to be ex, with no money. I want to die. I feel alone. Do other people go through this? Does divorce make you want to die?


No man or woman is worth committing suicide over. You will be happy again if you decide to do so.


----------



## SpinyNorman

Divorce is usually very upsetting, and often seems like The End. But I don't think I know any divorcees who consider it to have been The End in hindsight.

So if it makes you feel any better, your feelings are not that unusual. It also doesn't mean they aren't dangerous, or that they will go away if you ignore them. Please seek some help, ie counselling.


----------



## re16

Can you remove yourself from the situation and go home to family / relatives?

If the situation you are in is causing you to feel this way, you need to get out of that situation if you can.


----------



## SpinyNorman

AndreaJK said:


> Does divorce make you want to die?


I think it often does. But I think nearly all of those who don't, live to enjoy life again.


----------



## D0nnivain

@AndreaJK Please check in & let us know you are OK. 

In another thread you revealed that you are a divorce attorney. If that is true reach out to your state bar association. Every state has a Lawyers' Assistance Program which addresses depression, addiction & just plain burn out. It's staffed by psychologists & lawyers. It's confidential. They offer IC, can refer you to a counselor who understands lawyers & they have support group meetings. 

Hang in there!


----------

